# Favourite Retro Commercials



## Fiver (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, you just _know_ (or at least hope) that the guy who came up with this one got a big bonus. I was a teenager when this first came out, and I could smell the pheromones through the TV set!

YouTube - Retro Enjoli commercial

Ah! One of my all time favourites as a kid -- the thing is, they only played it on CKLW-TV, the station Detroit got from Windsor. Truly a classic!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj68LH4US5I


----------



## Daniel (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Favourite Retro Commercials.*

:lol: @ "the 8-hour perfume for the 24-hour woman"


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Sep 22, 2009)

This is terrible....Using cartoons to sell smokes!

YouTube - Vintage Commercial Flintstones selling Cigaretts


----------



## Daniel (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 23, 2009)

YouTube - Bounty I'm Sorry Commercial


----------



## Fiver (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone who may have grown up in the Detroit area remembers this one -- before Faygo went nation-wide:

YouTube - Faygo Boat Song TV commercial - 1970's

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------

And I had this game.  Shuddup. It's not funny.

YouTube - Milton Bradley Mystery Date 1960's TV Commercial


----------



## NicNak (Sep 23, 2009)

YouTube - CLASSIC TV COMMERCIAL - 1960s - SLINKY #3


----------



## NicNak (Sep 23, 2009)

YouTube - Muppet Babies Opening Theme

YouTube - Knight Rider TV intro Theme

YouTube - MacGyver

YouTube - BJ and the Bear

YouTube - ? The Littlest Hobo song ? (original video opening) - Terry Bush


----------



## Fiver (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, so you wanna play dirty now, huh?  Fine, take THIS!

YouTube - Facts Of Life Theme-Season 4


(Oh no, I may have opened myself up to a clip of viewing "A Very Special Episode of 'Blossom.'"


----------



## white page (Sep 23, 2009)

And this is why we all wanted to live in America when we were in our teens!


----------



## Fiver (Sep 23, 2009)

Sad, isn't it? But remember we also had Mary Tyler Moore turning the world on with her smile.

YouTube - MARY TYLER MOORE


----------



## white page (Sep 23, 2009)

The most impressionable images were the white carpets and huge white couches in the TV series living rooms. What no mud in  the  States? 
I loved Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha that mystery date one is so funny!! :rofl:


----------



## Fiver (Sep 24, 2009)

white page said:
			
		

> The most impressionable images were the white carpets and huge white couches in the TV series living rooms. What no mud in the States? :mrgreen:



Nope. None whatsoever. On the other hand, when I'm at work I come across a lot of grime and disgusting piles of goo...



			
				Eye Stigmata said:
			
		

> Haha that mystery date one is so funny!! :rofl:



My oldest sister passed that game down to me when I was five or six years old. Obviously I never learned how to play it right...or something.


----------

